# Looks Like an Interesting Read



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

Architect and author Witold Rybczynski has a new book out. The subject matter seems quite interesting. I have read several of his other books and have always enjoyed his subject matter and presentation.

By the way,the best price I've seen is from a company I buy many books Edward R. Hamilton book sellers.


https://www.amazon.com/Charleston-F...czynski&s=books&sr=1-1&text=Witold+Rybczynski


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

I’ll have to add that to my list. My wife and her family are originally from Charleston.


----------

